

Rails gets more mature (Upcoming Rails 2.1 Features) - chaostheory
http://railspikes.com/2008/5/2/rails-gets-more-mature

======
ericb
The rake gems:build and rake gems:unpack are a subtle addition, but pretty
awesome.

[http://ryandaigle.com/articles/2008/4/1/what-s-new-in-
edge-r...](http://ryandaigle.com/articles/2008/4/1/what-s-new-in-edge-rails-
gem-dependencies)

------
jrockway
_Necessary directories created if they don’t exist: Neither Mercurial nor Git
track empty directories._

While true, you can just put a .gitignore in the "empty" directory, and it's
empty for all intents and purposes.

